# Đọ hiệu năng Galaxy S9+ và iPhone X: iPhone có còn là số 1?



## uyenlam (27/3/18)

*Liệu iPhone X có bỏ xa Galaxy S9+ về mặt hiệu năng giống như những chiếc iPhone thế hệ trước đã từng làm được so với những điện thoại Galaxy cùng thời?*

Trong vài năm trở lại đây, hiệu năng của những chiếc iPhone luôn vượt trội các smartphone Android ra mắt trong cùng năm. Nhờ hai yếu tố chính là vi xử lý do chính Apple thiết kế và bộ nhớ trong chuẩn NVMe với tốc độ rất cao, iPhone luôn có tốc độ mở ứng dụng rất nhanh và độ mượt tốt hơn smartphone Android, trong đó có cả những mẫu điện thoại của Samsung.



​Trên thế hệ Galaxy S9+, Samsung đã đưa ra vi xử lý mới Exynos 9810 với 4 nhân kiến trúc Exynos M3 hiệu năng cao kết hợp cùng 4 nhân Cortex A55 tiết kiệm điện. Hãng này cho rằng hiệu năng xử lý đơn nhân của Exynos 9810 cao gấp đôi thế hệ trước, còn hiệu năng đa nhân tăng khoảng 40%. Liệu những cải tiến này có giúp hiệu năng của S9+ bắt kịp hay vượt qua iPhone X?




_Cấu hình chi tiết của hai máy_​Xét về mặt thông số, S9+ nhỉnh hơn iPhone X ở số lõi vi xử lý và RAM, nhưng chiếc iPhone có độ phân giải màn hình thấp hơn. Ngoài ra, hệ điều hành iOS vốn chỉ phục vụ thiết bị Apple cũng sẽ được tối ưu để tận dụng phần cứng tốt hơn so với Android.

Trong bài viết này, VnReview sẽ so sánh hiệu năng của hai máy ở ba hình thức: đọ điểm trong các phần mềm đánh giá hiệu năng, thử nghiệm tốc độ mở ứng dụng và khả năng đa nhiệm, và cuối cùng là đọ độ mượt khi chơi các game nặng. Lưu ý là trong các phần đánh giá chúng tôi sẽ sử dụng độ phân giải mặc định (Full-HD+) trên Galaxy S9+. Ngoài độ phân giải này thì Galaxy S9+ còn có thể hiển thị ở các độ phân giải HD+ và 2K+ (phần + trong thông số độ phân giải là do màn hình có tỉ lệ 18.5:9 dài hơn chút so với 16:9 thông thường).

Về các sản phẩm trong bài, chiếc iPhone X là phiên bản 256GB, cài phiên bản iOS 11.2.6, giá tham khảo hiện tại hệ thống Hoàng Hà Mobile là 27,49 triệu đồng; còn Galaxy S9+ là máy chính hãng với giá tham khảo 23,49 triệu đồng.

*Đọ điểm hiệu năng trên phần mềm*
Trước tiên, chúng ta sẽ cho hai máy cùng đọ nhau trên các phần mềm đo hiệu năng quen thuộc gồm Antutu để đo hiệu năng tổng thể, Geekbench 4 để đo hiệu năng xử lý của CPU và GFX Bench để đánh giá sức mạnh xử lý đồ hoạ của GPU.




_GeekBench là ứng dụng đo hiệu năng xử lý của CPU ở chế độ đơn lõi và đa lõi_​Trong các phần mềm này, iPhone X đều cho điểm cao hơn Galaxy S9+ nhưng sự chênh lệch không quá lớn. Trên ứng dụng Geekbench đánh giá hiệu năng xử lý, cả bài đo sức mạnh đơn nhân và đa nhân thì iPhone X đều cho điểm số cao hơn khoảng 13%. Đáng chú ý là nếu so với chiếc Note 8, điểm số đơn nhân/đa nhân của S9+ cao hơn lần lượt là 90% và 31%, gần bằng con số mà hãng công bố.




_Bài đo Manhattan trên ứng dụng GFX Bench đo hiệu năng xử lý đồ họa của GPU ở độ phân giải thực tế của màn hình (onscreen)
và độ phân giải tiêu chuẩn (Full-HD)._​_Với GFX Bench đánh giá hiệu năng đồ họa, sự chênh lệch giữa iPhone X và S9+ vẫn ở mức trên 10%. Hiệu năng đồ họa "thuần" được thể hiện rõ nhất qua điểm số offscreen do không bị ảnh hưởng bởi độ phân giải của máy cũng như giới hạn tốc độ hiển thị (60 fps). Ở hạng mục này, iPhone X vẫn là điện thoại mạnh nhất hiện nay. Galaxy S9+ dù là điện thoại Android mạnh mẽ nhất nhưng vẫn còn thua chiếc iPhone._

_


Antutu đánh giá hiệu năng tổng thể của thiết bị_​AnTuTu là một phần mềm đánh giá hiệu năng nổi tiếng, được yêu thích vì điểm số phản ánh tổng thể sức mạnh xử lý tính toán, đồ họa và cả tốc độ đọc/ghi của bộ nhớ trong. Tuy nhiên mỗi lần chạy thì điểm số đạt được thường dao động khá nhiều (trong một số trường hợp điểm của S9+ cao hơn iPhone X). Ngoài ra với mỗi bản cập nhật thì điểm của trên cùng một mẫu máy có thể tăng đến vài chục phần trăm. Do vậy, điểm số trên AnTuTu bây giờ không đáng tin cậy như trước đây và do đó giá trị tham khảo cũng kém đi.

*So tốc độ mở ứng dụng và đa nhiệm*
Cả hai đều là máy cao cấp nên trải nghiệm sử dụng đều rất mượt mà và đáp ứng tốt mọi tác vụ cũng như các ứng dụng trên cả hai nền tảng (Android và iOS). Để so sánh sự chênh lệch giữa hai máy, VnReview đã thử so tốc độ mở và chạy đa nhiệm với 14 game và ứng dụng, trong đó có 2 game nặng, 8 game đồ hoạ nhẹ hơn và 4 ứng dụng phổ thông (trình duyệt Chrome, camera, Facebook và YouTube).





_Video speedtest/đọ hiệu năng iPhone X & Samsung Galaxy S9+_​Trong thử nghiệm tốc độ mở game (xem video phía trên), iPhone X mở nhanh hơn trong phần lớn các trò chơi (7/10), và trong nhiều trường hợp có thể nhận thấy độ phản hồi của iPhone X tốt hơn, còn S9+ đôi khi cho cảm giác như chưa bấm chọn game dù thực tế đã chọn rồi. Đây có thể chỉ là sự khác biệt về hiệu ứng nhưng khi so trực tiếp hai máy sẽ thấy chênh lệch rõ rệt.

Ngoài hiệu ứng đã nói ở trên, sự chênh lệch khi mở màn chơi của X và S9+ không quá lớn. Trước đây VnReview từng thực hiện nhiều bài so hiệu năng, speedtest giữa iPhone và máy Android với tốc độ chênh lệch rất nhiều, nhưng lần này S9+ đã không còn bị bỏ xa như vậy.

Ở các ứng dụng, nếu không kể ứng dụng camera do khó phân biệt, S9+ mở nhanh hơn ở 2 ứng dụng, còn iPhone X chỉ được 1 điểm. Có thể thấy với những ứng dụng gần gũi nhất, sự chênh lệch giữa hai máy là rất khó nhận ra.

Tuy tốc độ mở ứng dụng vẫn nhỉnh hơn, iPhone X lại mất điểm khi thử khả năng đa nhiệm. Trong khi S9+ mở lại được trạng thái khi thoát ở cả 14 ứng dụng thì iPhone X lại phải tải lại tới 5 game. Ngoài sự chênh lệch về dung lượng RAM so với S9+, có lẽ Apple cũng đã có một số điều chỉnh trên iOS 11 khiến cho máy quản lý đa nhiệm khá mạnh tay, các ứng dụng thường xuyên phải tải lại nội dung.

Không chỉ với game, khi đánh giá iPhone X tôi cũng nhận thấy hiện tượng tải lại liên tục với các ứng dụng mạng xã hội. Điều này khiến cho trải nghiệm sử dụng khá khó chịu: nếu đang đọc dở một bài viết nào đó trên Facebook và phải ra ngoài để làm thao tác khác, thường là khi quay lại bạn sẽ không tìm thấy bài viết đó nữa.

*So độ mượt game nặng*
Thử so sánh chơi game trong thực tế, chúng tôi lựa chọn 3 tựa game là World of Tank: Blitz, Warhammer 40,000: Freeblade, Modern Combat 5 và thiết lập ở mức đồ họa cao nhất. Đây là 3 tựa game có đồ họa thuộc loại nặng nhất trên Android và iOS hiện nay và không khóa khung hình ở 30fps nên có thể khai thác hết hiệu suất của các 2 smartphone đầu bảng này. Chúng tôi cũng sử dụng thêm ứng dụng GameBench để đo số khung hình/giây thực tế khi chơi game cũng như độ ổn định của mức khung hình.

Độ phân giải của màn hình là một yếu tố có ảnh hưởng lớn tới hiệu năng chơi game. Ở chế độ mặc định, màn hình Galaxy S9+ có độ phân giải 2220 x 1080, thấp hơn một chút so với độ phân giải của iPhone X (2436 x 1125). Do vậy ngoài độ phân giải mặc định, chúng tôi còn thử chơi game trên S9+ với độ phân giải cao nhất (WQHD+ 2960 x 1440)



​Đầu tiên, chúng tôi thử chơi game trên chiếc Galaxy S9+ với hai chế độ: Tối ưu (độ sáng màn hình bình thường, độ phân giải FHD+) và Hiệu năng cao (máy chạy ở hiệu năng cao nhất, độ sáng màn hình cao hơn, độ phân giải WQHD+).

Với tựa game đầu tiên Modern Combat 5, cả hai máy đều cho mức khung hình trung bình chạm mốc tối đa 60 fps, với độ ổn định khung hình trên 90%. Với một game bắn súng thì tốc độ khung hình và độ ổn định cao sẽ rất quan trọng, đi cùng với các hiệu ứng đẹp mắt trên Modern Combat 5 đem lại trải nghiệm chơi game ấn tượng.

World of Tank: Blitz là một trong số ít game hiện nay hỗ trợ hiển thị tới 120 khung hình/giây, nhưng tất nhiên chỉ trên điện thoại hỗ trợ (Razer Phone). Ngoài ra game này còn hỗ trợ điều chỉnh đồ họa rất chi tiết. Ở mức thiết lập đồ họa cao nhất, iPhone X và S9+ đều đạt được tốc độ giới hạn 60 fps, với độ ổn định gần 100%.

Trong tựa game cuối cùng Warhammer 40.000: Freeblade, hai máy tiếp tục đạt khung hình và độ ổn định gần như tối đa. Đây là tựa game khá nặng, có thể khai thác tới hơn 50% sức mạnh GPU trên Galaxy S9+, nhưng như vậy vẫn chưa đủ để làm khó chiếc điện thoại này.

Trên Galaxy S9+, người dùng có thể mở độ phân giải cao nhất trong cài đặt màn hình, ngoài ra còn có thể bật chế độ Hiệu năng cao (máy chạy ở hiệu năng cao nhất, độ sáng màn hình cao hơn, độ phân giải WQHD+). Dù chọn thế nào thì các game nói trên cũng vẫn cho kết quả là tốc độ khung hình, độ ổn định tối đa.

Có thể nói iPhone X vẫn đáp ứng quá tốt các game, nhưng Galaxy S9+ không hề thua kém. Các game hiện tại đều không thể làm khó hai chiếc điện thoại này. Nếu so với chiếc Note8 của năm ngoái, S9+ đã có sự cải thiện rõ rệt về độ ổn định. Ngoài ra, khi chơi game bạn nên bật chế độ Hiệu năng cao để tận hưởng hình ảnh đẹp nhất.



​*Tổng kết*
Hiệu năng của các smartphone cao cấp vốn đã rất tốt, do vậy sự chênh lệch chỉ thể hiện rõ khi so trực tiếp hai máy với nhau. Vài năm trước iPhone luôn là thiết bị vượt trội, thậm chí bỏ xa các máy Android cùng đời. Tuy nhiên tới năm nay, Galaxy S9+ đã thể hiện rất tốt và có thể nói khoảng cách đã thu hẹp đáng kể.

Chiếc iPhone X vẫn chiếm ưu thế về thời gian mở game, tuy nhiên nếu so về khả năng đa nhiệm thì S9+ lại hơn hẳn. Với nhiều người thì đa nhiệm kém trên iPhone X sẽ đem lại trải nghiệm sử dụng khó chịu. Khi so sánh về độ mượt chơi game, hai máy cũng không chênh nhau nhiều, nếu có thì ở đồ họa ở một số game trên iPhone X đẹp mắt hơn một chút nếu so với S9+.

Có thể nói đây là một kết quả hòa giữa hai smartphone cao cấp nhất hiện nay. Hãy cùng chờ xem tới cuối năm nay, Apple có thể nâng hiệu năng trên chip A12 lên một tầm cao mới hay không.

_Nguồn: vnreview_​


----------



## thuypham (28/3/18)

Iphone X vẫn đẹp hơn


----------



## hong nhung (28/3/18)

thuypham nói:


> Iphone X vẫn đẹp hơn


Đúng bạn ak


----------



## camcam86 (5/10/19)

iphone X vẫn thấy đẹp và thích


----------



## Hungnguyen1407 (26/2/20)

em trên tay cu Samsung S9+ và thêm em xiaomi GTS này dùng cực ổn. Với em thế là đủ rồi.
Đánh giá đồng hồ Xiaomi Amazfit GTS - Review Xiaomi Watch Amazfit


----------

